# Taste of the Wild Recalled Again



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I couldn't find in here where it had been posted yet, but my husband and daughter stopped at the pet store last night and were told that they have stopped all shipments of Taste of the Wild due to salmonella. Our dogs don't eat it, but I know many of you use it and thought you'd want to know!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I did some research & it's not a TOTW recall, but they are being super cautious because the food recalled is made in the same plant.

http://www.mycorgi.com/forum/topics/taste-of-the-wild-food-recall-sorta


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://petfoodtalk.com/dogfoodreviews/taste-of-the-wild/
Yes it is recalled...for our safety, I guess


Apparently, dogs can handle salmonella without any problems. They can eat magget infested, rotten meat and it tastes like candy to them.

Problem is we can't handle salmonella. Fine print on most kibble bags asks for a good hand washing after handling kibble. 

I know this because last summer Sam found a bag of maggot infested meat not far from a garbage can. I guess someone's freezer thawed. In any case, they didn't bother going all the way to the garbage can and threw the bag under a nearby bush. 
Sam, off leash, found it and dove in, ate like crazy, couldn't swallow fast enough. My friend thought I must be starving him. 

End result, Sam was vet checked the next day. Vet explained something about dogs having stronger stomach acids and salmonella was not a problem if they are in general good health.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I could not find any information on the TOTW food recall (it is not listed on FDA Pet Recall Products).

This is the statement from TOTW:
"Taste of the Wild formulas are not subject to the April 6 recall and thus can be consumed as usual. "

However... Skyy is on TOTW and in 2 weeks we made 2 trips to the vet related to diarrhea, she is OK now, but is still taking antibiotics.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

They are *not* recalling Taste of the Wild. They have suspended delivery.

Here's their official Statement:

"Official statement from Taste of the Wild Manufacturer: Diamond Pet Foods has temporarily suspended delivery of all dry dog food products made at its Gaston, S.C., plant, including Taste of the Wild. The company took this step because a limited number of batches of its Diamond Natural Lamb Meal & Rice dry dog food also produced at the plant did not meet its stringent quality standards. Immediately upon discovering the potential quality issue, the company initiated a voluntary recall of these batches of Diamond Natural Lamb Meal & Rice dry dog food, as announced on April 6.

Taste of the Wild formulas are not subject to the April 6 recall and thus can be consumed as usual.

Diamond Pet Foods is working around the clock to resume product deliveries to distributors and retailers. However, the company is committed to ensuring that the Gaston plant meets the highest possible standards of quality and will only resume full production when this can be assured.

For more information, email us through our website at http://tasteofthewildpetfood.com/contact_us/. We will communicate via Facebook as updates are available."


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry for the post, I was just passing along what they told me!! Next time I'll look it up!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Em - sorry for what? Thanks to your post and this forum - we are all better informed - That is the soul perpose of information sharing - keePUP the good work


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been using Taste of the Wild Salmon for protein and Diamond High Energy for Fat. I have not had problems with either and Copper likes them both (which is unusual).


----------



## rdaled (Jan 30, 2012)

First off, I'm not saying my experience is related to this, just passing along information.

We have a 4 month old V - Milo and a 12 yr old rottie - Tyson. Tyson has been on TOTW for a couple of years and Milo since being weaned (1st puppy then switched to reg). About 3 weeks ago they both started getting sick. Milo threw up shortly after eating several times and Tyson developed severe diarrhea. Once this started happening I remembered the food had an unusually bad smell when we originally opened it, which was just a few days prior to them getting sick. We immediately stopped feeding it and started them on boiled chicken and rice and then switched them over to Blue Buffalo.

Milo never threw up again but it took about a week for Tyson to get better. He was very dehydrated to say the least. But now everything appears to be normal (except for Tyson's horrible protein farts, I guess the extra protein doesn't agree with him so much, or his owners).

Could all be coincidence, or could be food related.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley wouldn't touch the TOW for some reason, and we tried Blue Buffalo, but he had the scoots the entire time we fed it to him.


----------

